# Night Shots Bluewater Bridge



## Olcoot

Last weekend Janice and I had  photography friends from Ohio here for a visit and photo excursion. We  had decided in advance that weather permitting we would make a trip to  Port Huron, Michigan and photograph the Bluewater bridge at night as  none of us had previously shot this bridge at night. 

The Bluewater Bridge  is actually twin bridges that run parallel to each other and span the  Saint Clair River from Port Huron, Michigan USA on the West side of the  river to Sarina, Ontario Canada on the East side. 

North of the bridge looking south






Under the bridges





South of bridge looking north





In the park looking north
http://www.photographicendeavors.com/img/s9/v14/p602167474-5.jpg[/IMG

Another shot in the part looking north
[IMG]http://www.photographicendeavors.com/img/s9/v15/p933471537-5.jpg

Another perspective form the park





Pano shot




 		  		  		  		 		 			 				___________


----------



## N E Williams

Some nice shots, especially like the pano shot :thumbup:


----------



## jackiejay

they are a great set of shots


----------



## edouble

Look great! Wall hangers!


----------



## Olcoot

N E Williams said:


> Some nice shots, especially like the pano shot :thumbup:



N E Williams,

Thanks for your comments they are appreciated



jackiejay said:


> they are a great set of shots



jackiejax,

Also thank you taking the time to leave a comment.


----------



## Olcoot

edouble said:


> Look great! Wall hangers!



edouble,

Thanks for the comments, I really enjoyed your series of shots taken in the mine.


----------

